# Adult Star Tortoise Wanted!!



## xiaobochu (Dec 30, 2011)

HI All,

I am looking for Star tortoises Adults ( Sir Lankan, Indian or Burmese Star). Please let me know if you have some for sale or know anyone who is willing to sell. Thank you very much!!

Jimmy Chu


----------



## ginnich (Jan 2, 2012)

xiaobochu said:


> HI All,
> 
> I am looking for Star tortoises Adults ( Sir Lankan, Indian or Burmese Star). Please let me know if you have some for sale or know anyone who is willing to sell. Thank you very much!!
> 
> Jimmy Chu



Hello Mr. Chu-
i have 2 male indian star torts, one weighing 820 grams and one at 686 grams. i have had both since Dec '04 when they both weighed 80 grams. They have been kept on a natural diet, leaves, grasses, vegetables, cactus fruit and such. i have also used an T-Rex active UVA and UNB, replaced about every six moths. My kids are all now in college, I'm crowding 60 years old, and we have a little more freedom. i am interested in selling Fred and Barney, but i do not want to ship them. As i said, i have more freedom now and might consider delivering them (meeting you where every convenient.) BUT I WILL NOT SHIP THESE GUYS. If you are interested, i can send you photos. Also, if you are interested, please give me a general idea of where you live. If you want to talk, surely there is a private way to give you my phone number. Thank you. Ginger


----------



## xiaobochu (Jan 10, 2012)

Still Looking For!!!


----------



## xiaobochu (Apr 21, 2012)

Still Looking For!!!


----------

